# Hello from Downunder



## andylo (Feb 7, 2007)

Good day mate ~~

My name is Andy and I am currently in Australia QLD, originally from Hong Kong.

Not really a cat owner ourselves (me and wife Christine) but the following happen to us for the last 4 days, which trigger myself to look up info about cats.

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=39249

Give an take we are going to have our own cat sooner or later at some stage, so its not hurt to know more about cat now 

Hope you all well.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome Andy. I think you will learn alot on this forum. Everyone here is really nice and helpful. Good luck on your stray kitty.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Andy!  I hope you'll get some good advice on the stray :wink: .


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Welcome Andy!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

You will learn alot here Andy & welcome aboard


----------

